# Union Atlas or Burton Malavita



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

Totally stuck on these two. Shout from the rooftops, I want to hear anyone's take on these bindings as I really can't make up my mind. I'm lookin for the good or the bad. There are things I like about both and am lookin for some feedback.


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

Really depends on your riding style. If you're a park/freestyle guy to with the Malavitas but if you're all mountain then the Unions would probably be a better fit. The Unions are like a cushy all mountain and the Malavitas are a pretty soft flexing Freestyle binding. That's not to say the Malavitas would be bad for all mountain use but I've heard from some people that they're a little soft for aggressive all mountain riding. If you are all mountain though then I'd say the Cartels over the Unions, I'm loving my Cartels. Good luck man.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I definitely wouldn't call the Malavitas soft. Flux RK30, Union Contact and K2 Hurrithanes are soft. The Malavitas are mid flex, good for all types of riding but don't excel at either. They are both good bindings, excellent baseplate construction, good, comfortable highbacks plush ankle straps. The Union toe caps and ratchets leave something to be desired and the Burton clamps are a bit pricier. IMO, the Malavitas get the nod because ReFLEX and Living Hinge tech is awesome. Malavitas feature Autocant where Union has normal footbeds.

Both solid choices, either way.


----------



## marcdeo (Aug 8, 2011)

lol @ malavita's being a Soft, flexing binding.

ummmmmmmm. no. 

Not stiff, but definately NOT "pretty soft and flexy"


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

they're both good, get whichever one you find a deal on hahaha. Malavita's probably better for park and because of canting more comfy.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Cantingg, Reflex, personal favorite ankle strap, better ratchets... Yeah Malavita. In fact I can't think of a Union I would take over a Burton...


----------



## NoahO (Jan 22, 2012)

marcdeo said:


> lol @ malavita's being a Soft, flexing binding.
> 
> ummmmmmmm. no.
> 
> Not stiff, but definately NOT "pretty soft and flexy"


I guess "pretty soft flexing" was a dumb/wrong thing to say, I should have just said mid. I reread my post an hour after I submitted it and almost edited it but then I got busy with one of my classes. I read in his post shout from the rooftops and I got ahead of myself lol. That's the upside of this forum, there's always somebody around to call BS when it's needed. Yea the Malavitas are sick, the Cartels just felt a little more responsive to me. Way to knock some sense into me though guys haha.


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I ride a NS Proto and love that quiver killer style, lookin for a binding that is one in the same. I screw around in the park about as much as I ride groomers. I definitely heard the vita is stiffer than atlas. The tech in burton bindings right now seems wild with the hammock. People aren't too wild about the union cap strap too.


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

I bought the Cartels and hated them. Picked up the Atlas' and love them.


----------



## swanesy (Jun 16, 2010)

I've heard too many people talk about how their unions are unlike anything else they've had, so I'm gonna try it and see what's up. Atlas's it is


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

The Atlas will be the second set of Union bindings I have owned. As with anything there is always room for improvement. Before my 2 Unions I had 2 sets or Burton binders. The customs and CO2s. I feel that Unions have higher production quality but shitty ratchets. Burton ratchets = boobs. CO2 straps were really nice too. Not to say Unions straps aren't good. 

Before you buy always go check them out with your boots where possible.


----------

